# New to me 75g tank: Stocking Ideas for a newbie?



## Pantani (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi, I've recently acquired a 75g aquarium. I have a Penguin 350, Penguin 330, and am working on getting a Magnum 350 up and running (getting some new hoses, filter media, etc.), a GLO T5 HO dual bulb light and some driftwood already in it. It's ready to stock all levels have checked out. Currently I have a couple common plecos in there and a gold and blue gourami. I plan to remove all but one of the Plecos. So really think of it as blank slate save 1 pleco.

We like color and movement, and not really looking for many shy guys, would be nice to have a few w/ a little size. I also hope to do a light/medium planting in the tank so plant friendly fish would be nice.


What it comes down to is, if you had this and had similar tastes, what would you pick to stock it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Are you planning on running all 3 filters at the same time or is the 350 replacing both or just one? (Sorry, knowing filtration helps with knowing how many fish you can have.)


----------



## Pantani (Sep 27, 2011)

~edit:

After fiddling w/ the Magnum, it looks like the magnet is toast, and the canister once removed isn't looking too good either. Looking online at Marineland's website, it'd be over $70 just for those 2 parts, and I'd still have an older canister filter. I think I'll only be using the Penguin 350 & 330 for the time being.

I'll keep an eye out on Craigslist for a Fluval canister, those seem to pop up from time to time for a reasonable price.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

So the Penguin 350 is for tanks up to 75g and the Magnum is for tanks up to 100g? I think you'd be fine with those two then! (You could always run the third, but I'd maybe keep it as a back up in case on of the others breaks.)

Next few questions would be, do you want schooling fish (so a bunch stay in relatively the same area) or do you want fish that prefer to be single? And, do you like livebearers or egg layers or both?

I'm assuming you want fish on all 3 levels of the tank.

For the bottom you could go with a school of Cory cats (6+), and for the top a school of Hatchet fish (also 6+ and make sure you have a lid - they jump!) in the middle, you could do a school of Neons or Cardinals (6+ the more the better) and then a school of something else.

I've got a school of 9 Harlequin Rasboras and I find them to be nice to look at.... if you want a bit more colour (H. Rasboras are beige with a black triangle) you could go with Porkchop Rasboras (which are slightly smaller and instead of the beige, they are red and then have the black triangle.) 

Congo Tetras (also schooling fish) are beautiful!!! VERY colourful! 

Lemon Tetras (schooling again) are also very pretty.


----------



## Pantani (Sep 27, 2011)

I would like coverage over all the tank, and I do like schooling, the grouping of color is nice. I would like 1 or 2 stand outs that are 5"-7" full grown that could be loners, just a couple w/ a little size other than my pleco that will play nice with others (color is key, my wife really likes color so I guess the next one will be salt water). I have neons and black neons in my 30g so I'd prefer to go w/ something else.

Great ideas, would love to hear more. Oh I also have a natural brown/red substrate if that helps.

And as far as egg layers or livebearers, I'm new to this hobby so I haven't researched it yet to have a preference. I also have to be up for work in 5 hrs so I don't think I'll research it tonight. =P

Thanks again.


----------



## Pantani (Sep 27, 2011)

Ok, no real ambitions to breed anything, so really don't care 1 way pr the other about live bearer /may egg layer.


----------



## Pantani (Sep 27, 2011)

I appreciate holly12's response, anyone else have a different or unique idea?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

No problem! I'll keep thinking about it and let you know if I come up with anything else!

Did you google the fish I suggested? (I wish I had a 150g so I could get all of those!)


----------



## Pantani (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes I did. Cory cats are fun and I like the rasboras. I have a soft spot for the gouramis as they are always so happy to see me (cause they're little piggies and always want to eat) so I think about those too, maybe some dwarfs. Cockatoo cichlids are pretty and I've read they can do ok in a community tank, but not sure about them with plants.

I've also seen some pretty killifish.

Im also torn right now, I have a chance to get a 1 month old fluval 405 for $100, but im just not sure I need it. I know the canister filters are superior for the mechanical filtration of the water, but I don't know that I actually "need" it with the penguin 350 & 330 both running on now. I think I'm interested just stuck on the idea of having a canister.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

If it were me,I would indeed get that canister,as I love canisters.The are not such an eyesore,having just the tubes in the tank.You can even hide this by getting some fancy glass pipes and they make the tank look like a pros.

On the fish,Again if it were me,and most people do not have the same taste as I,simply because I am more for rareities than anything found in store.I would add a nice colony of Betta Unimaculata.They have some of the prettiest blue irids on them,in my opinion.Not very betta like as they do get along with other fish,and can keep a group of them together.Then again I just love my betta mahachai.The pair I have seem to be bonded really well, and the fry are all with them,and everyone gets along swimmingly(pun intended)They have wonderful color as well, a nice greenish blue,and shimmers in the light.


----------



## Pantani (Sep 27, 2011)

If it makes a difference for choices I know have a Fluval 405 to use on the tank too.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Another fish that will come to 'greet' you when you walk up to the tank is Angelfish. They are super curious, lol.


----------



## Pantani (Sep 27, 2011)

Maybe 2 or more angels for my big fish?! I'm kinda liking that idea, they are very showy and if they've got personality, all the better.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I would try 3-5 angels and you can get some colored angels also but they are a little pricey, here is a link for you to check out.

Angelfish USA - Angelfish for Sale


----------



## Pantani (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks, ya the more I read it looks like the magic ratio is 1 male to 4 female?


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I am not sure where you have read that because if you end up with a mated pair they might tear up the rest. I am trying to keep all males in my 180. I order 5-7 at a time then sort out a breeding pair then put a couple males in and get rid of the rest. I think you can get away with 3-5 in a well planted tank and if not pull 1 of the breeders and keep the rest.


----------



## Pantani (Sep 27, 2011)

Hrrm I'll see if I can find it.

~Edit: Oh I found it and I read it all wrong, thank you for straightening me out.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

OK I just wanted to know if there was some new info out there that I wasnt aware of. I would add angels last if you plan on haveing any small fish in there and add them first IMO.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

It's hard to tell males from females, but Susankat seems to be able to do it, lol. Send a pic to her and she'll tell you! 

I've been told that 3 is the least you should keep, but I've got 2. They came from the same tank and were the size of quarters when I got them (2-3 months old) and one has doubled it's size in 2 weeks. The other is a veil tail and it's veil is getting really long! They seem to get along great just the 2 of them, but that may be because they've been together since they were young... that and Susan thinks I have a male and a female. I've heard you can keep a group, but yeah, if some of them pair up, you may have to re-home the stragglers.

I'd go with 1 or 2 maybe. Koi Angle fish are gorgeous!


----------



## Pantani (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm going to go by my favorite LFS tomorrow and look at their selection. I may pick a few up, I'm excited to have a direction now.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

The Angel that Susan has said is probably a female has been picking on the smaller one that she said was a male. She will be fine with him then suddenly chase him and nip at him. But, she doesn't bother with the much smaller H.Rasboras... weird.... I keep telling my husband (the bully Angel is his) that if she doesn't smarten up, we will be re-homing her, but he's adamant that we will be keeping her no matter what, lol.


----------



## Pantani (Sep 27, 2011)

I picked up 3 beauties today, one is a silver w/ darker grey stripes, one almost all black w/ some lacey looking details on caudal/dorsal fin, and a black and white splotchy one. I'll try and get some pics up.


----------



## Pantani (Sep 27, 2011)

Ok I may pick up a few more today if I find some schoolers that I like. Now planting is the next on the agenda. Im thinking amazon sword(s) in the middle of the tank. I hear the angels like the nice broad leaves. Then ill have to figure out some others. I really will try and get some pics up tonight so I can show my wood choices so far.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Good choice to get planted. For an Amazon and due to the size they can get to, I'd plant either at the 1/3 line or the 2/3 line. Better visually to offset things like that, that will probably be the main thing in your tank that attracts the eye. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Pantani (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks will do. Probably on the right side due to the way I have the wood situated. Thanks. Would like a nice natural background plant(s) too so I don't need one of the graphic ones.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

You could plant a bunch of Jungle Val accross the back, my angels like to hang out in the little bit I have going


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I have a plant background on the 20g and on the 36g we went with the plain black - really liking it as it shows off the fish's colours and they don't get lost. Well..... what you can see of the back ground through the plants, lol.


----------



## Pantani (Sep 27, 2011)

I got a planted GFX background today and it helps the looks IMO. Im not usually a fan but... it needed something. I also got my fist plant, an Amazon Sword. I have to stop being lazy and take some pics. I also picked up 6 Harlequin Rasboras.

When I start to fill it in, I may switch it up to a solid subtle background. Though after looking at how much CO2 set ups cost, even the self made ones w/ the 5lb bottles, I may have to slow down my expenditures on this hobby. Wife is starting to raise an eyebrow.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

LOL, get used to it! My husband rolls his eyes every time I tell him we need something for the tanks. It was supposed to be a cheap hobby to get into, since I had a lot of the stuff to begin with from previous years, but turns out..... it's expensive no matter what, hahaha.

Can't wait to see pics of the tank!

Nice on the fish and sword too! (I was warned to plant the roots but not to plant the plant _too_ deeply or it can rot.) Just an FYI.


----------



## Pantani (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks, I went about 1.5" deep out of my ~3" base if I had to venture a guess. I also nestled a root tab about 4"-5" away from it.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Vals, Crypt Balansae, Giant Sag...all long leaf type plants that will cover your back pretty good and don't require a huge amount of light.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Oooo! If you are looking for a nice fish - not really an algae eater, eats mostly drift wood - but still very cool and may eat a little algae, try the Clown Pleco. I just got 2 (I read they like company and Susankat agreed) and they are adorable! Nice colouring - chocolate brown with yellow stripes. I've read they may eat a little algae, but tend to stick to drift wood. They shouldn't eat it in the amount that you are going to have to get new wood all the time either. I got a yam to try feeding to them - I read it's a favourite - so we'll see.... also will try zucchini with them. Soooo cute! They aren't supposed to uproot plants either and usually get to 4" max, so are smaller than the BN Plecos.

You could also get a few Mystery Snails. They are algae eaters and scavengers. Get Mystery Snails, NOT Apple Snails. Mystery snails are in the Apple Snail family, but Mystery's get about 3" and don't eat plants, where the Apple's get to be the size of a fist and do eat plants. They come in lots of colours: Black, Golden, Ivory, Red, Purple, Pink, Blue and Jade - although I've only ever seen the Black, Gold and Ivory (maaaybe some blue-ish ones) in any stores I've been to.


----------



## Pantani (Sep 27, 2011)

Overview of the 75g:



My first "real" plant, an amazon sword:



If you look in my signature you'll see what I decided to go with in the 75g. Once I'm done dealing w/ this bout of Ich, I'll be setting up a quarantine tank for sure... What a pain the the @#*. My angels passed, I'm not entirely sure what happened but it appeared to be a combination of things now that this Ich showed up. I didn't notice it showing up on my angels though, the only thing I saw on them was what appeared to be fungus on the last one to pass (the black one). The only fish I noticed the Ich on was one my my Rainbows (the last to be introduced to the tank). Curiously enough, I have it in both tanks. Probably passed it w/ my glass cleaner/rake or a fish net?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Pretty good looking tank there. How much light do you have on that thing? Plan on getting more plants?


----------



## Pantani (Sep 27, 2011)

Right now I have a hagen glo dual HO T5 with life glo bulbs installed, I believe they are 54 watts each bulb. I do plan on more plants but haven't figured out what else I want in there yet. Id like some tall ones in the back and maybe some smaller shorties on the left in front. I fear I need a bit more light but my budget wont allow it currently. Im using flourish and excel currently along with root tabs monthly (still in first month).

Thanks for the compliment.


----------

